# Seatbelt strangulation issue...



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

The wife keep nagging at me about the seatbelts in our roadster, they are hinged too high up for her as she is quite short and even with the seat pumped up as high as possible the seatbelt is still cutting across around her neck. Does anyone have a solution on lowering the seatbelt level or does she need a booster seat? lol


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Fluffy cushion im affraid.
Steve


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Change the wife? :roll:

Sorry Pat - couldnt resist that one - :lol:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

ajayp said:


> Change the wife? :roll:
> 
> haha, i best not show her that comment! lol
> 
> Sorry Pat - couldnt resist that one - :lol:


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

I also have a problem with the seat belt clips in my roadster coming loose and having to reach allllll the way back to get the seat belt.

I have recently purchased these from the bay. I haven't fitted them yet as they are still en-route.

This might solve your problem too if you find one with a closed loop for the seat belt or even make one?

Search for *BMW seat belt holders*


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Maybe you could give us a report after you have fitted those clips?


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

Yeah I definitely will  There have been some that have fitted them on this forum.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Awwww brilliant find Jetlag! finally i might be able to stop the constant ear bashing from the wife!


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Seems like a good mod.

I have done a bit of research and I guess this is what you ordered on eBay? £26.21 + £2.95 P&P http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/180615110198?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&cbt=y
Amazingly they are cheaper from the BMW stealers £23.51http://stephenjamesparts.co.uk/epag.../Shops/eshop113974/Products/"52 30 0 302 425"


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice one


----------



## Philplop (Nov 22, 2011)

The thread's I've read about those BMW Mini seatbelt holders said they do work, but are very fragile.

I keep meaning to make some loops out of leather to do the same job, a la Aston Martin Vantage. Although I have the opposite problem of them slipping off my shoulder.


----------



## BigAardvaark (Mar 5, 2012)

Philplop said:


> The thread's I've read about those BMW Mini seatbelt holders said they do work, but are very fragile.
> 
> I keep meaning to make some loops out of leather to do the same job, a la Aston Martin Vantage. Although I have the opposite problem of them slipping off my shoulder.


Being tall, I have the same issue as you and have tried the Mini holders and they just keep pinging apart unless I sit motionless, useless. Do you have any pics/info about the Vantage method? V interested!


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Philplop said:


> The thread's I've read about those BMW Mini seatbelt holders said they do work, but are very fragile.
> 
> I keep meaning to make some loops out of leather to do the same job, a la Aston Martin Vantage. Although I have the opposite problem of them slipping off my shoulder.


That is disappointing, I was about to order a pair.

I already have leather straps fitted to the side of the seat, I thought that was standard fitment on mk2 TTs? These do not work very well either.


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

BigAardvaark said:


> I have the same issue as you and have tried the Mini holders and they just keep pinging apart unless I sit motionless, useless.


Have you tried superglue? :lol:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

missile said:


> Philplop said:
> 
> 
> > The thread's I've read about those BMW Mini seatbelt holders said they do work, but are very fragile.
> ...


I agree on that, the straps keep popping off and its a case of disclocating your shoulder to reach the seatbelt behind you


----------



## Philplop (Nov 22, 2011)

My '07 Coupe certainly doesn't have straps. I'll get a photo of the Aston straps.


----------



## BigAardvaark (Mar 5, 2012)

Philplop said:


> My '07 Coupe certainly doesn't have straps. I'll get a photo of the Aston straps.


Fantastic, because anything is better than nothing. It slipping off my shoulder and down my arm is dangerous


----------



## BigAardvaark (Mar 5, 2012)

Is this what we're talking about?

http://www.evo.co.uk/front_website/gall ... ?id=310069

Do we reckon that's velcro holding the loop closed?


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

I think it could be Velcro. Maybe someone with an Aston can confirm? :lol:

We could also find someone who can maybe make some for us - I would definitely buy!!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

JETLAG said:


> I think it could be Velcro. Maybe someone with an Aston can confirm? :lol:
> 
> We could also find someone who can maybe make some for us - I would definitely buy!!


+1!


----------



## Philplop (Nov 22, 2011)

It's a little magnetic 'press stud'. They seem to work well. I was hoping to get some leather the same as the seats and getting my girlfriend to knock some up. She's good with stuff like that. :lol:

I was thinking that a strip of leather, folded over with a hole punched in the two ends would slip nicely over the headrest poles. No way that could pop out!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Im just worried that with the seatbelt as it currently is for my wife if i was to have an accident her neck would be snapped in an instant. How can Audi get something so fundamental to safety wrong?


----------



## BigAardvaark (Mar 5, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> Im just worried that with the seatbelt as it currently is for my wife if i was to have an accident her neck would be snapped in an instant


Sounds like she just needs to be higher, with the seat already all the way up, I can only suggest a cushion to boost her slightly.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah i think i will need to get one


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

Philplop said:


> It's a little magnetic 'press stud'. They seem to work well. I was hoping to get some leather the same as the seats and getting my girlfriend to knock some up. She's good with stuff like that. :lol:
> 
> I was thinking that a strip of leather, folded over with a hole punched in the two ends would slip nicely over the headrest poles. No way that could pop out!


My roadster has that magnetic press stud and IMO its crap design! It doesn't hold anymore hence the ordering of the plastic seat belt holders.

See stock photo below of the existing setup in a roadster


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

A bit extreme but they will do the trick, and will look better than those hoops!

http://www.demon-tweeks.co.uk/motorspor ... rness-pads

Just need to think outside the box sometimes 8)


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

JETLAG said:


> Philplop said:
> 
> 
> > It's a little magnetic 'press stud'. They seem to work well. I was hoping to get some leather the same as the seats and getting my girlfriend to knock some up. She's good with stuff like that. :lol:
> ...


Yep, they are like an afterthought!


----------

